
Using direct time-of-flight for Fog imaging - refaelw
http://www.computationalimaging.org/publications/confocal-diffuse-tomography/
======
refaelw
Recent research publications from Stanford on using SPAD (direct time-of-
flight pixel) measurements, along with spatial laser illumination to measure
distance in bulk diffuser scatters, such as fog or smoke.

